# Some work I have done



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

thought I would post a few things I have done recently


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice ! ! I love the Nana shirt


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice stuff!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice Sue. You're rollin now!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

good deal. rhinestones are the easiest way to take a $2 shirt and $2 of stones and sell for $30. we added rhinestones in april and the results have been really good.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good designs, Sue!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I like your work, very nice.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great work, Sue!! Keep them rhinestones a flowin'!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice work. I like the Bite Me shirt.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Nice work. I like the Bite Me shirt.


Ha,ha, my favorite also.


----------



## auntdeedesigns (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful!! I havent tried stones yet, I'm probably making more out of it than they are as usual.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great designs!! I love the "cartoon" characters.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Super cute!!! I love your designs


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

The Nana design is very nice. Love it!


----------



## Jelly828 (Jun 10, 2011)

looks so nice ,


----------

